# Excel True/False Chart



## swinuser (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, I'm a bit of a beginner... i need help....
I have an excel spreadsheet which imports data from an access database.
In the access database, a tick-box is ticked to respond to a question.. this information it imported into excel which comes up with values of True & False. I am trying to make a chart that can give a percentage of true and false responses...

I, however, can not seem to get this working... i am using Excel 2007, it only gives me a chart with a Y-axis of 1 or 0 and a X-axis that displays the number of true/false responses... How can i make a percentaged pie chart from true and false values in the one column??

ANy help would be a life-saver!!!

Thanks


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

What happens when you right-click the chart and choose Chart Type and change it to a pie chart? I assume this option is still available in 2007. Also, what do you mean "it only gives me a chart..." Aren't you CREATING a chart? Choose the pie chart as the type. Or are you simply hitting the chart wizard button?


----------



## swinuser (Sep 11, 2007)

No it doesn't allow me to give a percentage to the overall number of trues compared to falses. It just lists all instances...


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Excel 2007 still has pie charts in there if I recall. If you look at the "Data Label" options you should be able to list the percentage in there. Can you post the Excel file to the forum so we can take a gander at it please? Please save it as an Excel 97-2003 file format instead of 2007 version.


If that does not work try the following. You should not have to do this but here goes. 

Have you looked into doing a =COUNTIF(E12:E15,"yes") which count the number of yes values and then set it up to show the percentage of yes values compared to all the values?


----------

